# „Senior leader”



## vincix

Există un echivalent în limba română pentru ceea ce se numește în corporații „senior leaders”? Este vorba de cei care, din cate înțeleg, sunt exact sub directori și îi conduc pe ceilalți de jos.


----------



## féebleue

Eu aș zice „cadre superioare” sau „cadre executive”. Deși e drept că la noi în corporații se folosește de obicei numele postului în engleză, că e mai „trendi-flendi”


----------



## irinet

Eu nu aş folosi 'cadre' în astfel de context semantic deoarece mă duce cu gândul la două domenii diferite care nu au nici o legătură cu aceste titulaturi pompoase şi amețitoare din cadrul unor companii sau corporații. În contextul românesc al pieței muncii, "cadre" se foloseşte doar pentru 'armată' (cadre militare) şi 'învățământ (cadre didactice). În rest, putem vorbi despre tot felul de 'directori', fie ei comerciali sau executivi, până la 'şefi' de proiecte, etc. .Totul depinde aici de fişa postului.


----------



## farscape

Chestia cu leaderii ăștia e destul de ciudată prin ipocrizia definiției: de cele mai multe ori organizații considerate top heavy (prea mult senior management) recurg la la schimbări cosmetice de organigramă înlocuind titlul de director sau senior manager cu cel de leader.

O structură tipică a unei corporații americane care este functional based și nu project based arată cam așa (pornind de la bază):

working bee
team leader/supervisor
Functional/Technical/Line Manager
Senior Mgr
Director
Vicepresident / General Mgr
President LOB (line of business) / Executive VP / Sr VP - în zona asta e balamuc mare 
CEO (/President)

Pe vremea când lucram în România lucrurile erau mai simple, toate pornind din fabrică

muncitor/inginer
Șef de tură/schimb/proiect
Șef de atelier (de proiectare)
Șef de secție (de proiectare)
Director
Secretar de partid (cu p mic)

Deci un "senior leader" poate fi șeful de secție, după schema asta.

Later,
,


----------



## irinet

Da, e posibil, 'şef de secție sau de departament' fiindcă 'secție', în contextul românesc, mi se pare învechit, more like 'deceased' ca toată industria românească. 
Oricum, nomenclaturile acestea au un scop salarial, cred, şi oarecum țin de câte responsabilități ai la locul de muncă. Concluzionînd, eu nu le-aş traduce.


----------



## fathe

spus mai în glumă: „lupii bătrâni”


----------

